# GCode2000 v28.09



## yassine-maroc (21 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
[BIMG]http://home.carolina.rr.com/gcodemcode/images/ggcode.gif[/BIMG]
Gcode 2000 Now reads Lines,Arcs,Rect,Circle,PolyLines,LWPolylines, Ellipse, Sorts object by size. Reads and writes DXF files.Supports Mechanical desktop, AutoCAD 10,11,12,13,14,2000,2004 Autosketch, TurboCad, DesignCad, AshlarVellum, CorelDraw, Intelicad and SolidWorks

.


----------



## zaki (31 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً 
الرابط الثاني لا يعمل نرجو منك المساعدة


----------



## yassine-maroc (31 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك
لك أخي ما طلبت


----------



## mohamed ouda (1 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ربيع محسن (4 أغسطس 2006)

إنه برنامج رائع حتى أنك تستطيع تحويل ملف dxf إلى G-Cod


----------



## MDREAM (21 أغسطس 2006)

يسلموا عالبرنامج

تحياتي

mdream


----------



## abo_slaim (23 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## همام طويل (20 سبتمبر 2006)

اريد البرنامج ضروري وجزاك الله خير


----------



## همام طويل (20 سبتمبر 2006)

ابعثه على ال***** 
hammamtaweel*************


----------



## محمد ممدوح العبقرى (6 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## omar125o (8 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------

